# [Wahl Oktober 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2009)

Vor der Wahl ist nach der Wahl:
Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche Partei würdest du wählen?


Übersicht der letzten Monate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

Die Grünen, da ich deren Politk für sinnvoller halte als das der Union/FDP.
Ausgereifter als das der SPD und bezahlbarer als das der Linken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2009)

(Zitate aus dem Thread vom letzten Monat übernommen)



Bucklew schrieb:


> Ich denke der meiste Zuwachs kam von CDU-Wählern, die unbedingt keine große Koalition haben wollten. Daher sind ja die Überhangmandate so unfair: Wenn jeder bei schwarz-gelb Erststimme CDU und Zweitstimme FDP gegeben hätten, würden ein Haufen CDU-Direktkanidaten drin sitzen und noch ein Haufen FDPler per Zweitstimme.



Guck dir mal Schleswig-Holstein an... Die Union hat fast ein Viertel ihres Stimmenanteils verloren, aber 4 Mandate zusätzlich. Man könnt 
Immerhin: Die Linke will jetzt auf einen vollen Ausgleich der Überhangsmandate klagen (was der Radiaktiv-Koalition die Mehrheit kosten würde).
Die Grünen dagegen wollen nur dann klagen, wenn die (für ihre Ehrlichkeit ja bereits bekannte...) Regierung nicht verspricht, das bis zur nächsten Wahl klar zu regeln () und der SSW biedert sich gleich direkt für eine Regierungsbeteiligung an  



> Ach sooooo....daher das "Arbeit muss sich wieder lohnen" - das gilt natürlich nur für die Leute, deren Arbeit sich auch lohnt, alle anderen ham halt Pech gehabt



Nö. Da fehlt einfach das "für Arbeitnehmer" in der Mitte, aber an sich ist der Satz vollkommen richtig und auf jede Arbeit bezogen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, Grüne Wähler sind halt anders gestellt als der normale Bürger.
> Umweltschutz muss man sich eben leisten können. :P



Jetzt simmts. Denn die Folgen fehlenden Umweltschutzes treffen die Reichen am allerwenigsten.



Icejester schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist es doch auch fair, wenn die CDU dieses Mal von Überhangmandaten profitieren kann. In der Geschichte der Bundesrepublik war die Verteilung nämlich bis 2005 mit 34 (SPD) zu 38 (CDU) Überhangmandaten denkbar ausgeglichen.



Und was ist mit den restlichen Parteien?
Ist ja schön, dass sich Union und SPD fair behandeln, aber Demokratie ist was anderes.



DaStash schrieb:


> Was mich wirklich an dieser Wahl am meisten gestört hat sind die Taktikwähler. Ich finde es nicht gut wenn man so wählt um ein bestimmtes Ergebnis zu erzielen, da aus meiner Sicht das Wahlergebnis sich ausschliesslich daraus zusammensetzen sollte, welche Thematik man bevorzugt, damit es so representativ wie möglich ist.



*Zustimmung*.
Die Erststimme soll eigentlich dazu dienen, dass regionale Interessen gewahrt bleiben, aber de facto wird sie verwendeten, um das Stimmgewicht von Personen zu verdoppeln, die eine bestimmte asymetrische Zweierkoalition anstreben.



> Alles in Allem bin ich wirklich enttäuscht über das Wahlergebnis zum einen und über die geringe Beteiligung zum anderen. Wenn ich jetzt jemanden rummosern höre und derjenige dann sagt er habe nicht gewählt, dann krieg ich Plack und wer vielleicht auch ein wenig grantig.



Ich kenn auch Leute, die immer gern besser wissen, wie man Staaten führt und die den Sonntag für einen Ausflug genutzt haben, weil die Autobahnen einen Tick freier waren...
Naja: In dem Fall nur für die Reps ein Verlust, was ich durchaus begrüße.



Bucklew schrieb:


> heise online - 01.10.09 - CDU hält an Vorratsdatenspeicherung und Websperren fest



Das eine konservative Partei ihre Entscheidungen nicht revidiert, kommt jetzt nicht wirklich als Überaschung.
Und die FDP wird sich sicherlich nicht durch irgendwelchen Idealismus davon abhalten lassen, diese hochliberalen Entscheidungen zu unterstützen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jetzt simmts. Denn die Folgen fehlenden Umweltschutzes treffen die Reichen am allerwenigsten.


 
Aber genau die sind auch für die anderen ein Vorbild (OK meist nicht ).
Wenn sich wohlhabende ein Hybrid Auto kaufen..
Zum Stromanbieter wechseln, der Öko Strom anbietet, auch wenns teurer ist...
Eine neue Heizungsanlage zulegen, die effizenter arbeitet, das Haus besser isoliert (sollte man nicht vergessen)...
Solaranlagen aufs Dach bauen und dadurch Strom prodizieren...
Mit ihrem Geld Lanfgebiete kaufen, die sonst an Energiekonzerne oder Minengesellschaften gefallen wären...

Ich finde schon, dass Umweltschutz eine Frage des Geldes ist (leider), aber trotzdem muss ja einer anfangen, also warum sollten nicht die anfangen, denen das leichter fällt?

(ich weiß, ist leider nicht die Regel, die Regel der Reichen fährt drei Geländewagen und bringen ihre vier Adoptivkinder zu acht verschiedenen Schulen, mit vier Autos)


----------



## Two-Face (1. Oktober 2009)

[X] _Enthaltung/gehe nicht wählen_

1. Noch nicht wahlberechtigt. 2. Kein Vertrauen in die Politik


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber genau die sind auch für die anderen ein Vorbild (OK meist nicht ).
> Wenn sich wohlhabende ein Hybrid Auto kaufen..
> Zum Stromanbieter wechseln, der Öko Strom anbietet, auch wenns teurer ist...
> Eine neue Heizungsanlage zulegen, die effizenter arbeitet, das Haus besser isoliert (sollte man nicht vergessen)...
> ...



4 Adoptivkinder sind sicherlich nicht der Durchschnitt, aber damit, dass der Herr des Hauses mit dem Q7 zum Flug nach New York (aufenthalt: <3Tage) fährt, wärend seine Frau ihren SLR in ihre Modefirma kutschiert und die Kinder von der Haushälterin im extra angeschaften 7er in der Stadt verteilt werden, passt schon ins Klischee (und nicht nur ausschließlich da  )

Aber hier geht es ja erstmal nicht um "selber Umwelt schützen" (wobei aber gerade arme Leute besonderes Interesse an diversen Sparmaßnahmen haben sollten), sondern um "Grüne wählen". Z.B. damit die dann die weniger einsichtigen, aber vermögenden Leute dazu zwingen, mit gutem Beispiel vorranzugehen.
Und wählen kann (noch  ) jeder. Niemand ist so arm, dass er sein Kreuz deswegen bei der FDP machen muss


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 4 Adoptivkinder sind sicherlich nicht der Durchschnitt, aber damit, dass der Herr des Hauses mit dem Q7 zum Flug nach New York (aufenthalt: <3Tage) fährt, wärend seine Frau ihren SLR in ihre Modefirma kutschiert und die Kinder von der Haushälterin im extra angeschaften 7er in der Stadt verteilt werden, passt schon ins Klischee (und nicht nur ausschließlich da  )
> 
> Aber hier geht es ja erstmal nicht um "selber Umwelt schützen" (wobei aber gerade arme Leute besonderes Interesse an diversen Sparmaßnahmen haben sollten), sondern um "Grüne wählen". Z.B. damit die dann die weniger einsichtigen, aber vermögenden Leute dazu zwingen, mit gutem Beispiel vorranzugehen.


 
Ich denke, du unterschätzt die Leute, die vermögend sind und trotzdem ein grünes Bewusstsein haben.

In der Ecke, in der ich wohne, leben viele Leute, die ein überdurchschnittliches Einkommen haben, aber sie fahren nicht alle protzige Q7 oder einen Mini Cooper als viertes Auto. Viele haben Hybridautos, haben Solaranlagen auf den Dächern, moderne Heizungsanlagen usw.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Niemand ist so arm, dass er sein Kreuz deswegen bei der FDP machen muss


 
Die machen eher ihr Kreuz bei den Linken. 
Aber was wollen die Linken denn noch außer die Banken verstaatlichen, keine Kriegseinsätze im Ausland mehr (vielleicht im Innland? ) und die Ablehnung der europäischen Verfassung.


----------



## Bucklew (1. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke, du unterschätzt die Leute, die vermögend sind und trotzdem ein grünes Bewusstsein haben.
> 
> In der Ecke, in der ich wohne, leben viele Leute, die ein überdurchschnittliches Einkommen haben, aber sie fahren nicht alle protzige Q7 oder einen Mini Cooper als viertes Auto. Viele haben Hybridautos, haben Solaranlagen auf den Dächern, moderne Heizungsanlagen usw.


Die Grünen sind nicht umsonst die Partei mit dem höchsten Wähler-Durchschnittseinkommen (auch wenn das gern die FDP wäre ). Man macht sich natürlich eher Sorgen um die Umwelt, wenn man sich nicht soviele um sich selbst, seinen Job und seine Familie machen muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind nicht umsonst die Partei mit dem höchsten Wähler-Durchschnittseinkommen (auch wenn das gern die FDP wäre ). Man macht sich natürlich eher Sorgen um die Umwelt, wenn man sich nicht soviele um sich selbst, seinen Job und seine Familie machen muss.


 
Eben, eben und deshalb ist man eher bereit, mehr für Dinge zu bezahlen, die einem Umweltschutz zu Gute kommen.
Und eine Heizungsanlage, die sehr effizient arbeitet, die darüber hinaus noch die Abgase zur Erwärmung von Wasser nutzt und einen Filter für die Abgase hat, kostet ein Schweinegeld, das habe ich am eigenen Leib gemerkt, aber das war es mir wert.
Die Solaranlage hat viel Geld gekostet, ebenso die Dämmung des Hauses und die dreifachverglasten Fenster, die automatisch schließen, wenn der Temperatursensor es sagt, sind ebenfalls nicht billig.

Und inzwischen habe ich meinen Schwiegerdaddy (der wohnt 40 Meter weg) überredet, ebenfalls in eine neue Heizung und Fenster zu investieren. Jetzt spart er Öl und freut sich, dass sein Haus trotzdem wärmer ist
Aber er konnte sich die 26.000 Euro Investition darin auch leisten, eine Arbeiterfamilie könnte das sicher nicht.


----------



## Icejester (1. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind nicht umsonst die Partei mit dem höchsten Wähler-Durchschnittseinkommen (auch wenn das gern die FDP wäre ). Man macht sich natürlich eher Sorgen um die Umwelt, wenn man sich nicht soviele um sich selbst, seinen Job und seine Familie machen muss.



Wie sagte es noch ein Bekannter von mir aus schwer reichem Elternhause? "Na sicher wähle ich grün! Wenn der Liter Sprit fünf Mark kostet, fahren wir schön mit dem Benz auf die Autobahn und machen aus der Tankuhr einen Ventilator. Die ganzen Nuckelpinnen sollten dann ja verschwunden sein. Das wird ein Spaß!"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke, du unterschätzt die Leute, die vermögend sind und trotzdem ein grünes Bewusstsein haben.




Sagen wir: Ich hab keinerlei repräsentative Einblicke in höhere Kreise, aber die wenigen, die ich habe, zeigten wenig Umweltbewußtsein.
Ist mir ingesamt aber auch fast egal, durch die geringe Zahl an Personen fallen die auch bei vergleichsweise hohen Pro-Kopf-Verbräuchen nicht sonderlich ins Gewicht. Was zählt ist tatsächlich die Vorbildfunktion und die funktioniert über öffentliche Wahrnehmung - d.h.  gar nicht, solange obige Vorurteile weit verbreitet sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich will halt nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass viele eben nicht mehr so denken, wie manche glauben oder wie die Vorurteile sind.
Jedoch ist es gut zu wissen, dass auch in den oberen Gehaltsregionen ein Umdenken beginnt und man eben nicht den größten Geländewagen braucht, sondern mehr in andere Technologien investiert und neuen Dingen eine Chance gibt.
Eine Straße weiter bei uns wohnt ein Millionär, der hat seinen Kindern jeweils zum 18. Geburtstag ein Hybridauto geschenkt, hat im Garten (der relativ groß ist ) ein eigene Windkraftwerk stehen, das an guten Tagen soviel Strom produziert, dass man damit den ganzen Straßenzug versorgen kann (er darf es nur nicht ins Stromnetz einspeisen, ist in Deutschland Privatmenschen untersagt).
Also heizt er damit seinen Pool und seinen Teich und hat eine Auffahrt mit Fußbodenheizung (oder ist das schon eine Auffahrtheizung? ).

Klar gibts auch noch solche, denen das alles egal ist und die drei Geländewagen in der Garage haben und trotzdem mit dem Hubschrauber zur Yacht fliegen.


----------



## Nuklon (2. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich will halt nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass viele eben nicht mehr so denken, wie manche glauben oder wie die Vorurteile sind.
> Jedoch ist es gut zu wissen, dass auch in den oberen Gehaltsregionen ein Umdenken beginnt und man eben nicht den größten Geländewagen braucht, sondern mehr in andere Technologien investiert und neuen Dingen eine Chance gibt.
> Eine Straße weiter bei uns wohnt ein Millionär, der hat seinen Kindern jeweils zum 18. Geburtstag ein Hybridauto geschenkt, hat im Garten (der relativ groß ist ) ein eigene Windkraftwerk stehen, das an guten Tagen soviel Strom produziert, dass man damit den ganzen Straßenzug versorgen kann (er darf es nur nicht ins Stromnetz einspeisen, ist in Deutschland Privatmenschen untersagt).
> Also heizt er damit seinen Pool und seinen Teich und hat eine Auffahrt mit Fußbodenheizung (oder ist das schon eine Auffahrtheizung? ).
> ...


Eine Etage unter mir wohnt ein ALG2-Empfänger, er wählt links und träumt davon mal mehr als 3 Stellen vor dem Komma zu auf dem Lohnzettel haben (wenn er Arbeit hat) Alles klar?
Es ist schön, das diese an die Umwelt denken, da sie auch einen höheren Verbrauch haben. Nur denken sie dabei wieder an ihren eigenen Geldwerten Vorteil als an de Gemeinschaft, d.h sie hören nach ihrem Haus auf und stecken keinen Cent in andere Dinge. Es ist kein umdenken, sondern wie du selbst zugibst eine eine kleine Minusrechnung zum erkaufen eines guten Gewissens.
Sorry, wenn es blöd und polemisch klingt, aber das ist der Eindruck.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2009)

Wo soll es denn deiner Meinung nach weiter gehen? 

Sollen sie dem Hartz 4 Empfänger die Energiesparlampen bezahlen?
Das geht ja nicht, da das Amt ihm sonst den Wert der Lampen gleich auf seine Bezüge anrechnen und ihm was abziehen wird.


----------



## Nuklon (3. Oktober 2009)

Naja, umweltpolitisch wäre das ja Gießkannenprinzip. Da stand doch vorher schon mal was im thread dazu, glaube ich.
Komischerweise war es die Antwort, die ich erwartet habe. Da ein Zugeben nicht möglich ist, versucht man den Gegner weiter in die Ecke zu treiben, weil die Vorlage dazu da war.
Wenn du dich aber innerlich fragst ob du mehr für den Umweltschutz tun willst und kannst, dann würdest du doch "ja" sagen. Nur kostet es etwas von deinem Geld und du hast doch bereits soviel dafür ausgegeben. Für dich. 
Es ist das typische FDP-Prinzip. Wenn ich für mich sorge und das alle tun, dann ist für alle gesorgt. Weitergehendes wird abgewehrt.

Grüße Nuklon
(Mist jetzt hab ich das "udn" in das Wörterbuch aufgenommen, wie kriege ich das wieder raus?)


----------



## theLamer (3. Oktober 2009)

[X] FDP,

weil die Piraten bei bestimmten sozialen und wirtschaftlichen Fragen noch keine Meinung hat...


----------



## Lindt (3. Oktober 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> weil die Piraten bei bestimmten sozialen und wirtschaftlichen Fragen noch keine Meinung hat...


Die FDP ja soviel mehr....


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Wenn du dich aber innerlich fragst ob du mehr für den Umweltschutz tun willst und kannst, dann würdest du doch "ja" sagen. Nur kostet es etwas von deinem Geld und du hast doch bereits soviel dafür ausgegeben. Für dich.
> Es ist das typische FDP-Prinzip. Wenn ich für mich sorge und das alle tun, dann ist für alle gesorgt. Weitergehendes wird abgewehrt.


 
Du hast aber meine Frage nicht wirklich beantwortet. 
Wenn man Solaranlagen aufs Dach baut, eine effizientere Heizung kauft, Eneergiesparlampen benutzt, ein Hybridauto hat, mit dem Elektroauto zur Arbeit fährt und es abends an der eigenen Windkraftanalge wieder aufläd, also schon sehr viel gemacht hat, wo soll man deiner Meinung nach noch mehr machen?
Man kann nicht denen, die es sich nicht leisten können, auch noch Windkraftanlagen in den Garten stellen, damit die die Elektroautos aufladen können, die man ihnen gekauft hat.
Jeder muss einen Beitrag leisten, eben wie er kann.
Der eine kann mehr, der andere weniger und wenn einer nicht kann (ich sage jetzt nicht will) dann muss das eben durch die Masse ausgeglichen werden.

Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen FDPler, der sich aus Umweltgründen ein Hybridauto kauft.
Ich kenne aber Grüne, die das machen.
Und ich denke mal, beide können sich das leisten.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Grünen, da ich deren Politk für sinnvoller halte als das der Union/FDP.
> Ausgereifter als das der SPD und bezahlbarer als das der Linken.



*unterschreib*


----------



## Nuklon (5. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast aber meine Frage nicht wirklich beantwortet.
> Wenn man Solaranlagen aufs Dach baut, eine effizientere Heizung kauft, Eneergiesparlampen benutzt, ein Hybridauto hat, mit dem Elektroauto zur Arbeit fährt und es abends an der eigenen Windkraftanalge wieder aufläd, also schon sehr viel gemacht hat, wo soll man deiner Meinung nach noch mehr machen?
> Ich kenne jedenfalls keinen FDPler, der sich aus Umweltgründen ein Hybridauto kauft.
> Ich kenne aber Grüne, die das machen.
> Und ich denke mal, beide können sich das leisten.


Das ein FDP-Typ sich keine Sorgen darum macht, solange er es bezahlen kann, ist mir klar. Da sind wir wenigstens schon mal einig.
Sonst als Alternativen: Förderprojekte für die benanten wraen, kan man auch privat machen um denen die es sich nicht leisten können, die Anschubfinanzierung zu leisten. Bei der Erstellung von E-Tanken mitwirken, Förderung von regionalen Kleinnetzen(sogar ne Forderung der Grünen) usw. 
Viele Dinge die man vorallem mit anderen Zusammen machen muss, da dies sicherlich über fast jeden Geldbeutel hinausgeht. Aber wie gesagt, du arbeitest vorwiegend auf der Mikroebene (nicht abwertend gemeint).


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Viele Dinge die man vorallem mit anderen Zusammen machen muss, da dies sicherlich über fast jeden Geldbeutel hinausgeht. Aber wie gesagt, du arbeitest vorwiegend auf der Mikroebene (nicht abwertend gemeint).


 
Etwas weiter geht das schon, aber eher im sozialen Bereich. Wir unterstütze einige Kinderpatenschaften (in Südamerika und Südostasien), ein Projekt für die Wiederaufforstung des Waldes in Ostdeutschlad und spenden einiges an Geld für wohltätige Organisationen, darunter ein SOS Kinderdorf hier in Deutschland und das Projekt "weißer Ring".

Wie sieht denn dein Beitrag zum Schutz des Planeten und der Menschen aus, die darauf leben?


----------



## Nuklon (5. Oktober 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Etwas weiter geht das schon, aber eher im sozialen Bereich. Wir unterstütze einige Kinderpatenschaften (in Südamerika und Südostasien), ein Projekt für die Wiederaufforstung des Waldes in Ostdeutschlad und spenden einiges an Geld für wohltätige Organisationen, darunter ein SOS Kinderdorf hier in Deutschland und das Projekt "weißer Ring".
> 
> Wie sieht denn dein Beitrag zum Schutz des Planeten und der Menschen aus, die darauf leben?


Ich bin arm und kann mir teilweise nicht mal ein Mittag leisten(Ausbildung rules)
Darum beschränkt sich meine Teilnahme auf Überzeugungsarbeit
Nein. persönlich versuch ich Energie zu sparen, nutze ÖPNV, beteilige mich an der Politik. Aber durch meine Ausbildung und zwei Vorstandsjobs im Verein und den Piraten komme ich einfach nicht mehr dazu etwas zu tun. 
Der Tag hat nur 24 h. Und persönliche Arbeit ist das einzige was ich leisten kann. Reicht dir das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Oktober 2009)

Jeder tut das, was er tun kann und möchte, ist doch in Ordnung.
Immer noch besser als sich ein reines Gewissen zu erkaufen.


----------



## Nuklon (5. Oktober 2009)

Aber interessant zu verfolgen das dieser Konflikt immer wieder auftritt und das egal von Alter und Anspruch.


----------



## Poulton (8. Oktober 2009)

Auch weiterhin:
[x] FDP


----------



## Shi (8. Oktober 2009)

MLPD! Bin überzeugter Sozialist


----------



## animus91 (16. Oktober 2009)

die walhbeteiligung von über 100% find ich gut.


----------



## Nuklon (16. Oktober 2009)

Rundungsfehler, aber an deiner Stelle würde nach Wahlbetrug schreien, denn es ist Freitag. Ähm Mist das ist ja kein heise-Forum. 
Passiert halt wenn man nicht alle 2456 Nachkommastellen mitnimmt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2009)

nächsten Monat schreibe ich ausdrücklich dran, dass die Wahlbeteiligung und Enthaltungen Absolutangaben sind....


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> nächsten Monat schreibe ich ausdrücklich dran, dass die Wahlbeteiligung und Enthaltungen Absolutangaben sind....


 
Vielleicht solltest du mal das Wahlgesetz reformieren.


----------

